# Central New jersey Storm Pics



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I never take many pictures but I did try. Nice storm 12-18" in my accounts


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

some more, The self storage complex is the last place that we finish. It is a fenced in area, tight spaces and 18" of snow with 3ft drifts. 
Had to put a pic of my oldest truck, 94 GMC 3500 since my newest pic is posted


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking Good! Nice work and Trucks!


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

tjlands said:


> I never take many pictures but I did try. Nice storm 12-18" in my accounts


What towns are these pics from?? I live in central jersey and that Megamart doesn't seem to familiar?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

ynot_5_0 said:


> What towns are these pics from?? I live in central jersey and that Megamart doesn't seem to familiar?


Jackson, Used to be a Foodtown


----------

